# usb port issue



## moecos (Nov 11, 2012)

i have an android phone, i plugged the usb charger into the usb port to charge my phone. my phone didn't charge just kept going from usb storage page to home page back and forth every second. i then proceeded to unplug the charger and phone and after my phone said it now contained confidential data.... would this just be the mpgs or something or what? any info on the issue would be great. thanks


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

moecos said:


> i have an android phone, i plugged the usb charger into the usb port to charge my phone. my phone didn't charge just kept going from usb storage page to home page back and forth every second. i then proceeded to unplug the charger and phone and after my phone said it now contained confidential data.... would this just be the mpgs or something or what? any info on the issue would be great. thanks


Sounds like the Feds are gonna kick your door down and confiscate your phone. Lol.

Never heard of this. Its not your mpg. Maybe your phone has a virus?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It sounds to me like your USB port isn't providing sufficient power to your device. You may want to plug your phone into your PC and move everything off it, format the SD Card from the PC using the smallest cluster size your PC will use for that card. Unplug the USB port and restart your phone to ensure it can still read your card. When your phone restarts it will lay down any missing file system components that it needs on the SD card. Then copy your files back to the SD card.

The only "confidential data" I could see being loaded on your phone would be the code needed by the PDIM to read the card. Your MPGs, unless they are copy protected shouldn't trigger this alert.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

i have an andriod, samsung galaxy s2 skyrocket. not sure if its related, but i had to remove my SD card from the phone before it would allow me to connect to the car. kinda lame since my music was on the sd card, but once i removed it, the car recognized it instantly and it works fine. something to try at least.


----------



## moecos (Nov 11, 2012)

thanks guys. i'll give them a shot and keep you updated on teh outcome


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

neirfin said:


> i have an andriod, samsung galaxy s2 skyrocket. not sure if its related, but i had to remove my SD card from the phone before it would allow me to connect to the car. kinda lame since my music was on the sd card, but once i removed it, the car recognized it instantly and it works fine. something to try at least.


I'm going to have to try this.. my Droid Bionic randomly does not want to be detected when connected via USB. Radio display says, 'No data support found. You can safely remove hardware'.. or something like that.

My music is on my SD card too.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bluetooth Audio. Then you don't have to share the SD card between the phone and car. The phone always "owns" the card. This, along with the crappy 3.5mm jack audio quality, is why I went the Bluetooth PDIM route.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

obermd said:


> Bluetooth Audio. Then you don't have to share the SD card between the phone and car. The phone always "owns" the card. This, along with the crappy 3.5mm jack audio quality, is why I went the Bluetooth PDIM route.


yeah i was kinda dissapointed when i couldnt figure out how to make the phone be connected to bluetooth and play music thru bluetooth, in the owners manual it says you cant connect a device as both... 

yeah the SD card thing thru andriod is still a little weird. my friend plugged his iphone into my car, and it instantly recognized and played it, and when he used pandora it even showed the current song info on the car display. but my driod has to be set to USB mode, and cant have an SD card in it.... racist car lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The phone can connect to multiple Bluetooth receivers. I have had my phone connected to the car's phone system, Bluetooth PDIM, and a bluetooth ODB II interface simultaneiously. The issue is that the car's phone interface doesn't support A2DP. The bluetooth PDIM does support A2DP.

The issue people are having with their Android phones and tables not being able to manage the "external" SD card while it's plugged into the USB port is a design flaw in Android. Android simply cannot share the "external" SD card between applications running on Android and the USB data connection. My old Windows 6.x and earlier phones had no problems doing this, so I know it can be done.


----------

